# Our Halloween Event Starts This Saturday! New Backdrops Are Available Now!



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2021)

Good evening under October's eerie full moon. We are excited and _frightened_ to announce that this year's Halloween event on The Bell Tree will start on *Saturday night, October 23rd* and will run until Halloween night. Get ready to be terrified and we'll see you then!

However, wait no longer to start spookifying the forum! We have three new temporary backdrops now available for purchase!

*Eternal Slumber, October's Inferno, Spectral Staircase*










​Eternal Slumber and October's Inferno were created by @Pyoopi, while Spectral Staircase was creased by @Mistreil. Once purchased, these spooky backdrops will appear behind the user information that's displayed with each of your posts. They are being sold for *66 bells* each and will *last until November 3rd*. (Note that they will all be removed on the 3rd no matter when they were purchased.)  You can find them in the Backdrop section of our shop here. But wait, things are getting even _spookier_...

*Webweaver’s Domain, Dance of the Dead, Bloodlit Copse*









That's right! For the first time on TBT, backdrops have been rereleased! Last year's Halloween backdrops, Webweaver’s Domain, Dance of the Dead (both by @dizzy bone), and Bloodlit Copse (by @Chris), are also being sold for the same price and time.

See you this Saturday night, _if you dare_...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2021)

OMG, I love the new backdrops!  Take my TBT!  

Also looking forward to the Halloween event.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 20, 2021)

Is it possible to see previews of what the back drops would look like on mobile devices, besides waiting for someone to buy and activate one?


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 20, 2021)

OMG, I love all the backdrops but I had to get Eternal Slumber! I didn't even pause to think about it. Take my bells!

Looking forward to the Halloween event!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 20, 2021)

I LOVE the new backdrops! Time to pull out the Halloween profile pics!! 

Can’t wait for the new event!

Also, is it possible to switch out backgrounds? I think I may like Eternal Slumber better.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 20, 2021)

I couldn't help myself but get the October's Inferno, (TBH, It was the only one of the newly added 3 I like) so I went ahead and bought it.

Over the years I haven't been truly fond of TBT's Halloween events, (Halloweaster doesn't count) so maybe this year's might do it for me.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2021)

I have lowkey been waiting for this thread to pop up. I’m looking forward to the event! The events just keep on coming. I have no idea what to expect, but this will be my first Halloween event. I want to see what it is first before making a decision whether or not to participate, though. I love how spooky the posts will be now. Nice work.


----------



## xara (Oct 20, 2021)

i just woke up from a nap, and this was a very pleasant surprise to wake up to; i genuinely got the biggest smile on my face when i saw the notification for this lol. i’m so excited! 

staff, as always, thank you so much for everything you do for us. i can already tell that this event is gonna be amazing! the backdrops are absolutely stunning as well, and i’m gonna have a helluva time trying to decide on which one to buy.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> I LOVE the new backdrops! Time to pull out the Halloween profile pics!!
> 
> Can’t wait for the new event!
> 
> Also, is it possible to switch out backgrounds? I think I may like Eternal Slumber better.


You just have to purchase Eternal Slumber, I believe, and activate it. It should replace it, but you still need to pay the bells.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 20, 2021)

Glad to see the old backdrops return alongside the new ones for this year, they're all great. 

Looking forward to the festivities starting on Saturday!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 20, 2021)

Fantastic artwork!  I love them all. I’m looking forward to the event! I hope the staff will be able to enjoy it too .


----------



## Asarena (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks for the new backdrops! They look great. I'm looking forward to the event~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 20, 2021)

LETSSSS GOOOO!!! 

Thank you Staff <3 I really look forward to the event!


----------



## Merielle (Oct 20, 2021)

Ahhhh I'm so hyped for the Halloween event!!  I can't wait to see what staff has in store for us!
All the backdrops are gorgeous and wonderfully spooky as well—I'm having a hard time deciding which one(s) I want to go with. ;v; I think Eternal Slumber, Spectral Staircase, and Bloodlit Copse are all favorites of mine.  What to choose, what to choose...


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 20, 2021)

Beautiful backgrounds it's so hard to pick one!
I'm so excited for Halloween  🕷


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 20, 2021)

I like those new backdrops (especially October's Inferno), though Bloodlit Copse is still my favorite backdrop of all backdrops we've had.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 20, 2021)

Woo. Backdrops!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 20, 2021)

omg webweavers domain... I adored that backdrop last year and I love it just as much this year 

might not match my avatar but idc I want it lol

edit: changed my avatar to weegee getting spooked, it fits well


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes let’s gooo! Super pumped! Wonder what backdrop I should get hmm


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 20, 2021)

@Jeremy can the old backdrops have outlines around the usernames/titles like the new ones do? so they're easier to read.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 20, 2021)

is there supposed to be no text outerglow on the older backdrops? because that seems like an oversight.


----------



## deana (Oct 20, 2021)

I can't wait!! 

The new backdrops look absolutely wonderful I don't know if I can decide


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 20, 2021)

Oh, yay my first TBT halloween event! I'm excited!


----------



## Aniko (Oct 20, 2021)

Yay!!!! I was so waiting for this! TBT's events are the best! (I might cry later....)
Backdrops are so beautiful, I don't know what to choose.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 20, 2021)

I’m so tempted to buy the backdrops. I wish we could preview them before buying. I will probably buy one when I have a couple more bells. 
All are beautiful.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I wish we could preview them before buying.


Right. I wish we could preview as well. Maybe in the future? The backdrops are great.


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 21, 2021)

Yay! Thanks so much, that backgrounds look amazing!


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 21, 2021)

Super excited to see what's in store! Guess that means it's officially time to break out the Halloween eggies!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 21, 2021)

This is my first time trying to purchase a backdrop. I love the red tree one but not sure how to buy it  May some kind soul guide me on how to purchase the backdrop and how to equip it as well? Thank you!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2021)

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> This is my first time trying to purchase a backdrop. I love the red tree one but not sure how to buy it  May some kind soul guide me on how to purchase the backdrop and how to equip it as well? Thank you!



If you click on “shop” and then “shop” again in the upper right corner of your screen, you should find them there.  Once you purchase it and go to your cart to finish the purchase, it should show up automatically!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 21, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> If you click on “shop” and then “shop” again in the upper right corner of your screen, you should find them there.  Once you purchase it and go to your cart to finish the purchase, it should show up automatically!



Thank you so much! ❤


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 21, 2021)

Loving the backdrops so much I don't know which one to pick, either way though I can't wait to see what the forum has in store for us all this Halloween.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 21, 2021)

Yasss!!!! I’m so excited I love Halloween  Now I have to pick a backdrop


----------



## Vsmith (Oct 21, 2021)

Oooo... Spooky!! Lol!!! I love the backdrop. I can't wait for the event to start!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 21, 2021)

Yeeeessss! I've been waiting for this!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 21, 2021)

WAHOO thank you I am so happy


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 21, 2021)

The backdrops look beautiful! It'll be hard to choose one 
And super excited for the upcoming event, let's get spooky!


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> is there supposed to be no text outerglow on the older backdrops? because that seems like an oversight.


The older backdrops were intentionally designed to ensure that the text is legible without too many adjustments.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2021)

Sounds fun, just hope you don't need a Nintendo Switch to take part of it as I don't have one right now. :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 21, 2021)

I wish it was possible to preview backdrops


----------



## Wickel (Oct 21, 2021)

Yay, I'm excited! Last year's Halloween event was my first event on TBT and it was so cool! Looking forward to participating again.


----------



## amemome (Oct 21, 2021)

HALLOWEEN EVENT!!  HALLOWEEN EVENT!!!  excited for this so badly, thank you for organizing, staff!


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 21, 2021)

All the backgrounds are great! I still prefer the one I chose, obviously.

 Spooky Halloween to everyone!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2021)

I’m so ready for this!  I love that you always take the time to entertain us, I know I for one could really use the distraction right now.


----------



## Snek (Oct 21, 2021)

Oh I can't wait! I love this year's backdrops!


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2021)

oooo i'm loving the new backdrops! looking forward to the event


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 21, 2021)

time to stare at all the backdrops until i decide which one i want to use... so excited to see what event you've got in store for us!


----------



## Pintuition (Oct 21, 2021)

Oooh how exciting! I loved last year's event! Can't wait!!


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Oct 21, 2021)

heck yea


----------



## b100ming (Oct 21, 2021)

I can’t wait. Camp bell tree was awesome! This will be my second event! Looking forward to any cool games we get to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2021)

I LOVE THE SPECTRAL ONE SO MUCH please make some of em permanent ;_;

Dunno if I can participate but I hope


----------



## Rio_ (Oct 21, 2021)

So hyped!  Gratetful to have something that'll help pass the time until Nov 5!


----------



## Valzed (Oct 21, 2021)

Ah! I love the new backdrops but also love the old backdrops. What's a spooky loving girl to do?! I can't wait for the Halloween event!

(Please not another egg hunt. Please not another egg hunt. Please not another egg hunt.)


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 21, 2021)

Chris said:


> The older backdrops were intentionally designed to ensure that the text is legible without too many adjustments.



does that include mobile? because half of them are ineligible to me.


----------



## digimon (Oct 21, 2021)

how exciting!  thanks staff for always taking the extra time to host fun events! i went with webweaver’s domain but honestly spectral staircase got me like  (might have to pick that one up too!)


----------



## ryuk (Oct 21, 2021)

i’m obsessed with the neon accents on the text in this backdrop

and also excited to participate in my first tbt halloween event


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 21, 2021)

Let's get BATTY  the cabbit wants more minions....and CANDY _fufufufu!_

Staff, you never disappoint ^^ thank you! The neon effect on the new backdrops is a very nice _and spooky_ touch. Can't wait to see what ya'll cooked up in the cauldron for us to savor this time


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Oct 21, 2021)

Nooo, I'm away with no signal all next week!! Hopefully we know what the events are so I can get as many in before I go lol


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 21, 2021)

You guys have no idea how excited I got when I saw that there was a new post in the bulletin board. These events give me an unreasonable amount of dopamine


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 21, 2021)

Quite excited about this coming Halloween event! Wonder what collectibles will be available to earn/win/buy?


----------



## Sara? (Oct 21, 2021)

You know halloween has sprung when you start seeing wonderful backgrounds  all around tbt


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 21, 2021)

I’m looking forward to this. I can’t wait for Halloween collectibles


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 21, 2021)

yay im so excited ;;
The backdrops look really good


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2021)

I may have missed it, but how long do the backdrops last? I could’ve sworn I saw 14 months last night when I purchased Eternal Slumber, but I know that’s not true. I’m assuming we will have them until the end of the event, right? Never mind, I read November 3rd on the main post.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 21, 2021)

omg yay I can't wait


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 21, 2021)

Love the backdrops! I’m amazed that there’s one in my favourite colour!  I wish I could keep it forever - especially considering that I literally live in an area called "black forest". Too good to be true.


----------



## Holla (Oct 21, 2021)

I always love TBT events. Don’t mind me while I experiment in the meantime with my spooky aesthetic.


----------



## deana (Oct 21, 2021)

I decided to go for the spoopy skeletons backdrop  now i'm poor but its all worth it


----------



## Venn (Oct 21, 2021)

So excited for the event. I hope it is something I am able to participate in!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 21, 2021)

Uhh, guess I came back at the right time to check in. Hope I'll be able to participate in the event. =)


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 21, 2021)

its too bad that bloodlit corpse seems to break with my dark mode extension, it looks really nice

curious to see how this event goes


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 21, 2021)

YAYYYYY!


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 21, 2021)

Oooh, time to get spooky!


----------



## Antonio (Oct 21, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Oooh, time to get spooky!






Your profile is a bit wonky on the front-end.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 21, 2021)

So excited! The backdrops old and new are amazing!


----------



## Kattea (Oct 21, 2021)

Living for this, can't wait to see what spooky surprises there are!


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 21, 2021)

Halloween event is coming! I love the new backdrops, but I would go for the one from last year.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 21, 2021)

SPOOPY TIME!!! 
Looking forward to all the halloween shenanigans!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 22, 2021)

I’ll be looking forward to the announcement Saturday night about what the event could be!


----------



## Nougat (Oct 22, 2021)

yay! very excited for the new event!


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 22, 2021)

Can not wait for this event the camp tree event was my favourite


----------



## Corndoggy (Oct 23, 2021)

its spooky time!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 23, 2021)

Did it start already?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Did it start already?


It's usually pretty obvious when an event has started because the banner tends to be decorated accordingly!


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Did it start already?


The event will start tonight.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 23, 2021)

Chris said:


> The event will start tonight.


Spooky i like it


----------



## b100ming (Oct 23, 2021)

Chris said:


> The event will start tonight.


What time est?


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

b100ming said:


> What time est?


Usually events start around 7pm set time, so that should give you a general idea


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 23, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Usually events start around 7pm set time, so that should give you a general idea


I don't wanna wait 11 hours lol


----------



## Venn (Oct 23, 2021)

Not me waking up and suddenly remember the event starts today and running here to see what the event is only to see that it starts *TONIGHT.*

-insert clown meme here-


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't wanna wait 11 hours lol


Yeah it's just a speculation, but it could happen earlier though, but we'll just have to see.
Any case, time to go draw a new icon for the event yay


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 23, 2021)

I know it’s a secret when it will start but I would love to know whether to try and stay awake or not. 7pm is midnight in the UK


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2021)

b100ming said:


> What time est?





Roxxy said:


> I know it’s a secret when it will start but I would love to know whether to try and stay awake or not. 7pm is midnight in the UK


We are still working on event preparations and don't know ourselves yet what time it will start.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 23, 2021)

Chris said:


> We are still working on event preparations and don't know ourselves yet what time it will start.


Thank you for all your hard work! Think we are all just getting excited for another fun event


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2021)

We normally don't give a time because we're usually (_always_) getting it ready until the very last second. That being said, I purposely said Saturday "night" so we have a little more room to finish preparing this event. It might not be a bad idea to go to sleep if you live in Europe!


----------



## nekomimi (Oct 23, 2021)

hype!!! first event i'll have participated in after well over a year of being here


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 23, 2021)

I can’t wait!

Halloween is my favorite holiday but  I somehow seem to miss the events here every year.


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 23, 2021)

This will be so great missed the one last year camp tree event during the summer was really fun I hope we get to play games with everyone


----------



## Mikaiah (Oct 23, 2021)

aaahhh i cant decide on just one backdrop ;-;


----------



## seliph (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> It might not be a bad idea to go to sleep if you live in Europe!


no joke this might be the funniest sentence ever constructed on this site


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 23, 2021)

Trying really hard to get some work done instead of checking the bulletin board every 5 minutes


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2021)

I’m at work for a few more hours, so I think it’ll pass time until the event starts!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 23, 2021)

It will be a spooky Sunday morning for me


----------



## b100ming (Oct 23, 2021)

@Chris will we be split into teams, like Camp Bell Tree?

Also, is this an opt in thing?


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2021)

b100ming said:


> @Chris will we be split into teams, like Camp Bell Tree?
> 
> Also, is this an opt in thing?


We will not be revealing any details about the event before it starts!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2021)

Megaroni said:


> Trying really hard to get some work done instead of checking the bulletin board every 5 minutes



No joke, I’m at work and I keep wondering if the event has started yet.  I’m talking to customers with a straight face but inside I’m like:


----------



## b100ming (Oct 23, 2021)

Chris said:


> We will not be revealing any details about the event before it starts!


Oooo spooky! Really excited for my second event!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2021)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> No joke, I’m at work and I keep wondering if the event has started yet.  I’m talking to customers with a straight face but inside I’m like:


I’m at work too but I don’t interact with customers. I’m by myself 95% of the time, so it’s not so obvious.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> It might not be a bad idea to go to sleep if you live in Europe!



Am I gonna take this advice or am I too hyped owo


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Am I gonna take this advice or am I too hyped owo


Get some rest, ReeBear! It will be a while yet.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2021)

Chris said:


> Get some rest, ReeBear! It will be a while yet.


But I'm not sleeeeeepy, Chris :c
(but yeah okaaaaay, I'll look forward to seeing the event tomorrow  )


----------



## Flicky (Oct 23, 2021)

Aww, I was really hoping to see the event as it was released! Guess I'll see everyone tomorrow instead


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 23, 2021)

it's only 8pm here but I'll check back tomorrow to see the new event, ty again staff for always hosting my favorite holiday every year!


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 23, 2021)

I like pumpkins.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 23, 2021)

I never did any of the Halloween events here. This sounds like it will be fun!



Oblivia said:


> I like pumpkins.


They're the best. Pumpkin donuts, pumpkin muffins, pumpkin spaghetti sauce. Just give me all of it.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 23, 2021)

Just noticed a Haunted Coin when you click on the Shop tab at the top. 

Edit: Ooh, and Golden Haunted Coins and Key Tokens just now when I posted.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 23, 2021)

Golden Haunted Coins, Haunted Coins and Key Tokens, huh? 

lol that I somehow have a haunted coin already


----------



## Rosch (Oct 23, 2021)

Alright, I win the event. Where's my collectibles?


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 23, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I like pumpkins.


I took this as a gotcha post. It worked. Not mad about it.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 23, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Alright, I win the event. Where's my collectibles?


Uh oh, they seem to have, _vanished!_ The poltergeists are at it again!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 23, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Alright, I win the event. Where's my collectibles?


Alright well that's it. Wrap it up boys.


----------



## Asarena (Oct 23, 2021)

I have a haunted coin. I wonder what it's haunted by


----------



## b100ming (Oct 23, 2021)

Asarena said:


> I have a haunted coin. I wonder what it's haunted by


A real one?


----------



## Asarena (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, it's real on TBT at least. I do have coins in real life as well though, and who can say if any are haunted or not?


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

Well now I have a haunted coin and 7 key tokens... wonder what their for....


----------



## Asarena (Oct 23, 2021)

And now I have no haunted coins. A haunted coin disappearing only seems fitting somehow


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2021)

Are the haunted coins made of chocolate??


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 23, 2021)

HAUNTED CHOCOLATE COINS!


----------



## Asarena (Oct 23, 2021)

And the golden haunted coins are just chocolate coins wrapped  in golden foil. It does make sense


----------



## Merielle (Oct 23, 2021)

If these haunted coins _are_ chocolate, eating them seems like a quick way to get possessed... ;;


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 23, 2021)

^ all of this is the best train of thought ever lol.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 23, 2021)

Are we going to be in a haunted house!? That's my theory


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2021)

I don’t have any tokens. It’s rigged.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 23, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Are we going to be in a haunted house!? That's my theory


A haunted chocolate factory. It's like Willy Wonka, but horror. One by one we get expunged from the group.

Oompa loompa, dobadeeydoo...


----------



## Antonio (Oct 23, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> A haunted chocolate factory. It's like Willy Wonka, but horror. One by one we get expunged from the group.
> 
> Oompa loompa, dobadeeydoo...


Like the new stardew valley spinoff


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

Wait guys, if the haunted coins ate really haunted, and are made of chocolate, it's probably not a good idea to eat them....
Unless Jack is just playing around and it's safe to eat


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2021)

Haunted doublooooooooooonns!!

I’m interested to find out what these will be used for.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 23, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I like pumpkins.


 This is the Halloween version of...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm pretty sure these haunted coins are just to lay curses on you which worsens depending on how many you have, and can only be rid of when you give them to someone else.

Nothing sweet as of all.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 23, 2021)

Very spooky! Still decided if I'll get one or not this time.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 23, 2021)

I keep checking in with what’s happening I don’t have any haunted coins


----------



## Rosch (Oct 23, 2021)

All the coins have reset to zero. I think the 1 Haunted coin available earlier was a test/error.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 23, 2021)

Those coins turned out to not be haunted after all


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2021)

Guys I ate my haunted chocolate coin  can I has moar?


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 23, 2021)

Oooo, this look exciting!


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 23, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Guys I ate my haunted chocolate coin  can I has moar?


Be careful, this might result in haunted excrement


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Guys I ate my haunted chocolate coin  can I has moar?


Panda, where did you go?! I can't see you! I think the haunted chocolate coin may have had some effect...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2021)

Megaroni said:


> Be careful, this might result in haunted excrement


Just wrap it up in gold tin foil and pass it on  it's the circle of life!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2021



S.J. said:


> Panda, where did you go?! I can't see you! I think the haunted chocolate coin may have had some effect...


I exist in the spectral space now


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Guys I ate my haunted chocolate coin  can I has moar?


You didn't use the key tokens too, right?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2021)

King koopa said:


> You didn't use the key tokens too, right?


I might have ^^ when I visited the arcade. Should I have saved it?


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I might have ^^ when I visited the arcade. Should I have saved it?


I'm not sure, but maybe it's good that you used the, as they might have unlocked something bad


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 23, 2021)

Things are afoot!


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

I wonder what Jack's up to with the mysterious disappearing haunted coins...


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 23, 2021)

I wonder what spin they'll put on this event... Everyone's been so creative with event structures the past while!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2021)

King koopa said:


> I wonder what Jack's up to with the mysterious disappearing haunted coins...View attachment 405593


Jack has so many bells


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Jack has so many bells


And he can definitely afford to get lots of candy this year...


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Jack has so many bells



we should rob him.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

xara said:


> we should rob him.


But then he might force you to eat haunted coins forever unless you pay him back


----------



## Venn (Oct 23, 2021)

These coins have me interested. Seeing as they're two different type of coins is making me think its not like last year's event....


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 23, 2021)

ooo this is all so mysterious


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2021)

King koopa said:


> But then he might force you to eat haunted coins forever unless you pay him back



as long as the haunted coins taste good, i’m down.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 23, 2021)

Anyone else eating candy while waiting?


----------



## Rosch (Oct 23, 2021)

I have ran out of candy. Now I have resorted to stealing.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Anyone else eating candy while waiting?


Guilty  I'm munching and crunching on Nerds


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 23, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Anyone else eating candy while waiting?


Not candy, but pumpkin spice kettle-corn > : )


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 23, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Guilty  I'm munching and crunching on Nerds


Guilty here too!  Reese’s peanut butter cups. xD


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 23, 2021)

everyone who has candy/snacks is required to share
pls


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Anyone else eating candy while waiting?


Nope, I'm just eating popcorn since I know this outta be a good event so why not lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 23, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> everyone who has candy/snacks are required to share
> pls


I got you! :3 Plenty to go around hehe~


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 23, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Guilty  I'm munching and crunching on Nerds



I've got Gobstoppers here!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 23, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> everyone who has candy/snacks is required to share
> pls


Bought a jumbo bag, so why not? :3


----------



## Merielle (Oct 23, 2021)

I'll be happy to share my candy with anyone who doesn't mind it being, ah, _well-aged_.   I think the freshest I have is from Easter.  The oldest are Warheads from last Halloween.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 23, 2021)

Merielle said:


> I'll be happy to share my candy with anyone who doesn't mind it being, ah, _well-aged_.   I think the freshest I have is from Easter.  The oldest are Warheads from last Halloween.


Vintage candy! It's like fine wine - it gets better with age.


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 23, 2021)

the suspense haha. I'm so excited


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 23, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Just wrap it up in gold tin foil and pass it on  it's the circle of life!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2021
> 
> ...


I suddenly don't ever want to eat chocolate again


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2021)

Megaroni said:


> I suddenly don't ever want to eat chocolate again


Where's a  react when you need it lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 23, 2021)

Am I the only one that isn't eating candy? (And telling the truth)


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 23, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Anyone else eating candy while waiting?


I'm eating a pumpkin on a stick.


----------



## Aniko (Oct 23, 2021)

Here my chance to get the swamp potion!


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

Wait, is that a purple bat potion in the shop? I'm screaming right now


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 23, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Wait, is that a purple bat potion in the shop? I'm screaming right now


Okay, you piqued my interest. I’m gonna check the shop now too!


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 23, 2021)

i hope all the candy is available, because not having a rainbow-ordered row of them is a violation of my rights, actually.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Okay, you piqued my interest. I’m gonna check the shop now too!


Yeah, definitely go check, I didn't think k it was going to come back, but I guess I was wrong! Might also get a bloodshot potion as well


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 23, 2021)

Oooh! Swamp Pot <3


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 23, 2021)

hmm, a whole bunch of location keys, how interesting


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 23, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I'm eating a pumpkin on a stick.


You better share! :c


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

And now there's keys in the item shop and new areas are appearing,



Between the purple bat potion and the event, I might go insane tonight lol


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 23, 2021)

Ahhh, the potions are back! I want my purple bat potion back!


----------



## Merielle (Oct 23, 2021)

Ohh, I'm getting so hyped!! ;v; Fingers crossed I'll be able to get my hands on those potions, the swamp one especially...


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 23, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Am I the only one that isn't eating candy? (And telling the truth)


Would eat candy if I was able to, but I might have some hot chocolate


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 23, 2021)

What's this? Every event item is unlimited? That's a first.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2021)

Full row of Swamp Potions, here I come! I'm 2/5 to my goal already


----------



## Asarena (Oct 23, 2021)

Will-o'-the-wisp Halloweaster Egg... Ghostoid... Potions... too many pretty things


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

Honestly this is how I feel right now:


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2021)

We're live!


----------

